
If the I.R.S. Is Watching You, You’ll Pay Up - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/business/economy/if-the-irs-is-watching-you-youll-pay-up.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
paulpauper
believe it or not, being sued by a private entity is actually worse than
having the IRS after you. Not to downplay the IRS, but some of the fears of
the IRS tend to be exaggerated and sensationalized. Pop culture an the media
has done a good job instilling fear in the IRS, but reality paints a more
pleasant picture.

